# Regal Angel (Indonesia) - Juvenile.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Say "Hello" to my little friend.....

I picked up this little guy several weeks ago and waited to see if it survived before posting pictures of it. It would have been nice to come across one this size from the Red Sea or even the Maldives (both of which are few and far between; especially at this size); but how could I say "No" to something this cute?  Regals aren't necessarily the hardiest of angels; especially juveniles. He/she is about the size of a $2 Coin. It was exceptionally shy at first and took more than a week before it would actively come out into the open. It still startles fairly easily despite the increased traffic in front of the aquarium. That is slowly changing though. Sudden movements in front of the glass don't seem to affect it as much.

It's been a very long time since I've seen Regal Angels this size. It is a great grazer and has been active. So far it has not taken notice to the LPS surroundings. It loves the sponges that are available and seems to have slowly taken to the odd morsel of mysis and flake. It will take a little more time for it to fend for itself during feedings with faster moving paired Oscellaris Clownfish and Flame Hawkfish that are currently its tankmates. I'll experiment later by putting the odd piece of SPS into the aquarium to see how "reef safe" (with caution) it really is. Even then; there aren't any guarantees.


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice little regal. Always had a soft spot for these fish.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angel*

amazing looking guy there Red , u always seem to find the neatest stuff 
glad hes doing ok , lets hope he stays away from the corals 
good luck


----------

